# Hooking up my new phase 3 power washer



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

Has anyone ever hooked up phase 3 power or know how difficult it is.? I just bought a phase. 3 power washer to wash my plow trucks and didn't realize that I needed this type of power hookup..


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you have 3 phase available?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

s&mll;1466898 said:


> Do you have 3 phase available?


I have a feeling this may be a tough lesson for the OP....although I am hoping for the best in this situation!

Given that this is the PICS FORUM, I would love to see what the unit looks like!

Just to add, at the garage I rent out of, the owner looked to have 3-phase extended from about a mile or less down the road to our garage and the price was in the 5 digit range....needless to say, we currently don't have 3-phase


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I will start by saying if you live in the united states and want to install this in your resi home I would say your sol... If you live on a main road in an industrial area then its possible. But most likely you will only have 220 available to you.... If this is for your shop then its possible.... Do you have standard panels or 277 panels?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

you can buy a converter to use a 3 phase unit with single phase power. They really arnt to expensive.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I could help you but accept NO responsibility. First as others have said you need to verify you have 3 phase power and what voltage? What voltage is the pressure washer? With 3 phase you will have 3 leads and a ground coming into the breaker box, single phase you will have 2 leads and a ground. Something else to be aware of with 3 phase, you will need to check rotation of the motor if it's wrong you just swap any 2 of the 3 leads going to the unit.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ph...lectrical/ecatalog/N-8dt?op=search&sst=subset

OR buy a single phase motor and change it out


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

Nichols that sounds great

This is the power washer I got : Baldor Electric Power Washer; Serial #: F298, 5-HP, 3-Phase, 230/460v, 60Hz, 1725-RPM

And this was the static converter I found that I thought would work for my application...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5-Hp-Stat...pment_Tools&hash=item4162e8cf5d#ht_1749wt_689


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

for $180.01 you did pretty well! Even with the conversion. I have never seen one of those before, but I bet it will peel paint!


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope so... Im hoping this conversion wont cost me an arm and a leg... we had very little snowfall this winter= not much money to work with for upgrades for our spring


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The converter will work just fine, what amp service do you have right now? Depending on what your incoming voltage is will "adjust" your outgoing voltage from the converter. You might see anything from low 200's to 240's


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly my voltage is at now I will need to hire an electrician to install the converter. Right now I think we have only the 110 power outlets at my shop. Do you think the power washer will operate decently with those 200-240 numbers


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You'll have 208-220v coming in on 2 legs and you only pull off 1 leg for the 110v. The lower the voltage you have going to the pressure washer the higher the amp draw will be. 220-240v is considered the "same" 208 is not, technically you aren't suppose to run 220-240v designated equipment on 208 but a lot of people do. You just will pulling higher amps but as long as you are still within the service factor of the motor you're ok


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

When I remodeled commercial building I bought, I had to install 3 phase for a new HVAC unit. The utility company had to put in the bank of 3 transofrmer thingys on the nearby utility pole, and bury the cable to the building. Cost ~$2800. That doesn't include the electricial hooking up the panel inside, etc. Not being familiar with how electric works, I had never heard of 3 phase before that.

I learned normal electrical stuff can run off the 3 phase panel, but a specific 3-phase motor cannot run off of the normal panel. Good luck.


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

I also wondered if I could take the 3 phase motor off of the washer and hook the pump up to a standard 110 or 220 motor instead of having to convert 110 to 3 phase


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

As long as nothing else on the unit is 3 phase ( I doubt it). Find the frame size and HP on the motor tag and call some electric motor shops and see what a single phase motor would cost


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sparky sez " ask an electrician "


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

No such thing a 3 phase 110 volt AC.

Some where on the unit it will tell you the voltage, amperage and phases need for operation. Please post the information and I will try to help you.


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

Volts# 208-230/460
Amps# 15-13.2/6.6
Rpm# 1725
Hz# 60
Cat# gm3615t
Spec# 36a02w415
Frame# 184tc
Serial# f793


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

motox;1468350 said:


> Volts# 208-230/460
> Amps# 15-13.2/6.6
> Rpm# 1725
> Hz# 60
> ...


Okay, here is what this all means.

You can use 3 Phase 208 Volts AC and it will draw up to 15 Amps
If you use 3 Phase 230 Volts AC it will draw up to 13.2 Amps 
If you use 3 phase 460 Volts AC it will draw up to 6.6 Amps.

For motor start up the inverter you purchase should be sized 125% of full load Amperage.

So if you purchase a 3 Phase 208 Phase Inverter you should find one rated for 18.75 or greater Amperage.

For 230 Volt it would be 16.5 or greater amperage

For 460 Volts it would be 8.25 or greater amperage.

You can use the following site to figure horsepower.

http://www.onlineconversion.com/motor_horsepower.htm

Good Luck.


----------

